# LiveDeal Inc



## dave2012 (Feb 17, 2012)

I like the concept of LiveDeals, especially compared to Groupons. They may be onto something but its still pretty early.

Stock is up 470% since the first of the year. Anybody else follow this one? Where are the crazy daily gains coming from? Total speculation?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bought 100 shares of this last year for just $4.20 a share after reading an article on cheat sheet.


----------

